# When to get labs after stopping Arimidex



## Jonjon (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m trying to find the right dose for my TRT without the use of Arimidex. I stopped arimidex last week. How long do you guys think it would take to get an accurate reading of where my estrogen will be on this dose of test

Was just taking .25mg adex every MWF. I’m not sure how long the effects linger after stopping

I’m keeping the testosterone dose of the same currently, so I don’t need to wait on that. I just want to see where my estrogen would be with no interference from Adex


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 24, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’m trying to find the right dose for my TRT without the use of Arimidex. I stopped arimidex last week. How long do you guys think it would take to get an accurate reading of where my estrogen will be on this dose of test
> 
> Was just taking .25mg adex every MWF. I’m not sure how long the effects linger after stopping
> 
> I’m keeping the testosterone dose of the same currently, so I don’t need to wait on that. I just want to see where my estrogen would be with no interference from Adex


Based on my reading of the half life, looks like 1.5 to 2 weeks after last dose.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 25, 2022)

Yea I was thinking I’d probably be good within a couple weeks.


----------

